# Flopsy and Dakota



## JBun (Dec 16, 2012)

Flopsy is a 4 yr. old mini lop(maybe mix) and Dakota is a 7 yr.old holland lop. Flopsy is a rescue that I got from a neighbor that was getting rid of him. He was a very sweet happy boy, until he met Dakota :-(. Dakota is my old grumpy girl, and her grumpiness has rubbed off on Flopsy a little, unfortunately, so now they are my old grumpy couple, lol. Flopsy puts up with Dakota's grumpiness because he loves her and wouldn't be separated. Plus he's bigger than her and lets her know to quit the grumpiness when he's had enough. They frequently have grooming standoffs, who will groom who, and Dakota is almost always the one to cave in . Flopsy could sit there all day waiting to be groomed, he's so patient, which is also why he is able to tolerate miss grumpy pants.


----------

